# programming keys with vag tacho



## Chunki84 (Dec 18, 2008)

Today, may vag tacho cable was arrived, so I tried to program the key.

I can find my ecu but when I try to read the pin, I got message like this

"Unable to read pin! Press view memory buffer to see eeprom data!"

I have immo defeat ecu. That's why I got this message?

Can I fix it and program keys?


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

if you bought a legit ross tech cable/license then I'd redirect this question to the vagcom technical section. Those guys are usually on there and helpful.


----------



## Chunki84 (Dec 18, 2008)

Thank you.
Vag tacho is not vag com.
I have vag com though.
Ross-tech guy hates people post vag-tacho problems on vag-com technical section.
That's why I post in here.


----------



## Volksdude27 (Nov 25, 2005)

it`s probably because you have the wrong ecu selected in the list. you probably have vdo old selected and you need vdo new, try after that it should work


----------



## Chunki84 (Dec 18, 2008)

ECU can not be found either vdo old or vdo new or vdo c5.
Only can be found if I choose Magnetti Marelli Audi after 2000 year.


----------



## Volksdude27 (Nov 25, 2005)

damn I


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Oh wow I didn't know about this- where do you get that software from? I googled very quickly with a lot of people selling cables but no software link.


----------



## Chunki84 (Dec 18, 2008)

http://opelinfo.com/


----------



## freaxx (Mar 9, 2010)

I was having problems to program new keys using VCDS Lite.

Just 1 key programing is alowed.

So a Buy a VAG-TACHO 2.5 (cable and software)

And tacho did it! :thumbup:


----------

